# My Cats A Better Hunter Than Me!



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

not quite slingshot hunting but didn't I want to post it in off topic...

this is what my little loony bin cat brought me as a prezzy this morning, its bigger than her!!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

haha ,
she won't go hungry lol
i find this is true with me, my cat caught a flippin rabbit !!!!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I am not owned by a cat, but the family next door is. I go out often and find bird, mouse, rat or rabbit parts on my front porch. This cat eats well. I have been told I get the presents because the cat likes me.


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

My friend's cat would often come to his front porch with a squirrel or a pigeon. He came back with a crow once, too!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey, who needs a slingshot when you got a hunting machine!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

orcrender said:


> I am not own by a cat, but the family next door is. I go out often and find bird, mouse, rat or rabbit parts on my front porch. This cat eats well. I have been told I get the presents because the cat likes me.


Its apparently gifts, if the cat is not hungry and it hunts for sport, it offers its game as a gift to the ones it likes. They do not waste what they hunt, I respect them for that.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Perhaps you should think of making a slingshot for your cat ... avoids all those teeth marks on your game ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Your cat is a better hunter than almost any animal or human on earth. Estimates range as high as 500 million birds killed by cats each year. That number does not include the millions of small animals and reptiles they kill.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> Your cat is a better hunter than almost any animal or human on earth. Estimates range as high as 500 million birds killed by cats each year. That number does not include the millions of small animals and reptiles they kill.


Interesting figures Henry although I believe the spider is the ultimate hunter


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Charles said:


> Perhaps you should think of making a slingshot for your cat ... avoids all those teeth marks on your game ....


a new meaning to the word 'cat'apult.....


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i wish i had a cat like yours, my dog is so lazy that he can hardly be bothered to eat the pidgeon, let alone catch it


----------



## CopaMundial (Jul 12, 2012)

I used to leave one of the window screens open so the cat could go in and out when she wanted.
That ended one day when she brought a bird into the house. 
She hopped in the window with the thing in her mouth, jumped down off the window sill, looked up at me and dropped the bird next to my feet. That's when I realized that the bird was largely unharmed and still perfectly capable of flying. 
I spent the next 30 minutes trying to catch the **** thing.


----------



## shoot2kill (Mar 25, 2011)

It wants you to cook it for her


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

My nest door neighbor's cats are scum







they litterally just kill for the sake of it and put in our garden/kill in our garden and **** in it! And then they had the balls to try and kill my pet rabbit THREE times!!!


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

If you dress your rabbit kills with your cat present, and give the cat the liver, kidneys and heart, it won't be long before you'll find a fresh killed rabbit at your doorstep.
Cats'll do that! Great hunters....


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

I do indeed respect the hunting powers of the cat, though I dislike them for a couple of reasons:

1. I'm a dog person.
2. I'm an avid birdwatcher, and cats are one of the largest killers of birds in the world. However, I do LOVE it when they bring down a house sparrow or a starling.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

sparrowslinger said:


> I do indeed respect the hunting powers of the cat, though I dislike them for a couple of reasons:
> 
> 1. I'm a dog person.
> 2. I'm an avid birdwatcher, and cats are one of the largest killers of birds in the world. However, I do LOVE it when they bring down a house sparrow or a starling.


please dont get me wrong, but you say you dislike cats because they kill birds, but like them when they kill 'certain' birds? thats a little misleading


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

When I was a kid I took in a stray. He lived on our porch, and only Hung around during the day... I am not a cat person, but you gotta respect a cat that killed a possum for eating its food, and approaches angry dogs calmly prior to pouncing their face. I loved that cat, I think he got hit by a train







.

LGD


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

I should clarify my not-so-clear post. I don't mind if they kill invasive birds or animals that kill other (native) birds. However, I disike it when cats kill native birds that are beneficial and have been in the native food chain for a while.


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

BTW, I am sorry to hear what happened to your childhood companion, LGD.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

sparrowslinger said:


> I should clarify my not-so-clear post. I don't mind if they kill invasive birds or animals that kill other (native) birds. However, I disike it when cats kill native birds that are beneficial and have been in the native food chain for a while.


Longcat is long.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I think with dogs its easy to just love them and get the rewards back, for the same with a cat you have to spend allot of time understanding there personalities before the rewards come to fruition...

I adore my cats and understand your loss LGD, I also miss my dogs I have had over the years. My boxer was my best friend for 16 years!!

this is getting sad now


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Back to Killer Cats...


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

LGD, I am sorry, but I don't understand your most recent post. Could you please explain?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> I think with dogs its easy to just love them and get the rewards back, for the same with a cat you have to spend allot of time understanding there personalities before the rewards come to fruition...
> 
> I adore my cats and understand your loss LGD, I also miss my dogs I have had over the years. My boxer was my best friend for 16 years!!
> 
> this is getting sad now


Oops. I didn't mean for it to be sad,,, we really don't know what happened to him... Him being hit by a train was just being ironic... Since he was so fearless







..... I think 20 something Years is enough time for me to be able to move on..

Nice catch your cat had Andy


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

years ago when i was in high school, we used to have a grey tabby . he was a hunting cat. everytime we shot a bird with our bb guns, hed bring the bird back to our feet and would only take it to eat if we waved him to take it .







i miss that cat, he lived a long good life . come to think of it , ive yet to have an actual stereotypical pet , all of mine have had some "attitude" .


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Imperial said:


> years ago when i was in high school, we used to have a grey tabby . he was a hunting cat. everytime we shot a bird with our bb guns, hed bring the bird back to our feet and would only take it to eat if we waved him to take it .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like a real character


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

nice


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't think that there is such a thing as a, "stereotypical pet." Each pet is unique and quite variable in personalities.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Dude, I love your cat AKM! I have a British Bombay as well and he is the best cat I have ever had! He is an indoor only, but any insect that flies around, including bees, he takes down! He also fetches and greets you at the door when you get home. Cool thread.


----------

